# ISPConfig 3.0.5.4 Patch 2 released



## Till (1. Aug. 2014)

ISPConfig 3.0.5.4 Patch 2 is available for download. This is a patch release for 
ISPConfig 3.0.5.4 that fixes some issues that were found in the last version.

ISPConfig 3.0.5.4p1 authenticated local root vulnerability - ISPConfig

CERT Tracking ID: VRF#HYB1YX6V

See changelog link below for a list of all changes that are included in this release.


-----------------------------------------------------
- Download
-----------------------------------------------------

The software can be downloaded here:

http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/ispconfig/ISPConfig-3.0.5.4p2.tar.gz

------------------------------------
- Changelog
------------------------------------

=]ISPConfig::ISPConfig 3: Tasklist

--------------------------------------
- Known Issues:
--------------------------------------

Please take a look at the bugtracker:

ISPConfig::ISPConfig 3: Tasklist

--------------------------------------
- BUG Reporting
--------------------------------------

Please report bugs to the ISPConfig bugtracking system:

ISPConfig::ISPConfig 3: Tasklist

----------------------------------------
- Supported Linux Distributions
----------------------------------------

- Debian Etch (4.0) - Wheezy (7.0) and Debian testing
- Ubuntu 7.10 - 14.04
- OpenSuSE 11 - 13.1
- CentOS 5.2 - 6.5
- Fedora 9 - 15

-----------------------------------------
- Installation
-----------------------------------------

The installation instructions for ISPConfig can be found here:

Documentation

or in the text files (named INSTALL_*.txt) which are inside the docs folder of the .tar.gz file.

------------------------------------------
- Update
------------------------------------------

To update existing ISPConfig 3 installations, run this command on the shell:

ispconfig_update.sh

Select "stable" as the update resource. The script will check if an updated version of ISPConfig 3 is available and then download the tar.gz and start the setup script.

A "reconfigure services" is not required for this patch update.

Detailed instructions for making a backup before you update can be found here:

How to Update ISPConfig 3

If the ISPConfig version on your server does not have this script yet, follow the manual update instructions below.

-------------------------------------------
- Manual update instructions
-------------------------------------------


```
cd /tmp
wget http://www.ispconfig.org/downloads/ISPConfig-3-stable.tar.gz
tar xvfz ISPConfig-3-stable.tar.gz
cd ispconfig3_install/install
php -q update.php
```


----------



## F4RR3LL (1. Aug. 2014)

Das update lief wie erwartet super durch.
Danke mal wieder für die hervorragende Arbeit.

Gruß Sven


----------



## robotto7831a (1. Aug. 2014)

Kann mich dem nur anschließen.


----------



## neurex (2. Aug. 2014)

Kann mich dem nicht anschließen - sorry.

Nach dem Update auf meinen Mastern startet dort der Apache nicht (openSUSE 13.1) und zwar weil der Updater die Datei

/etc/apache2/sites-available/ispconfig.conf in der 5 Zeile mit einem



> LogFormat "%v %h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %0 \"%{Referer}i\" \"%{User-Agent}i\"" combined_ispconfig


ersetzt. Irgendwie mag er das nicht. Setze ich es wieder auf %B statt %0 klappts wunderbar. Ist das gewollt oder ein Fehler im Update?

Und der Postfix meldet nun einen Fehler weil er versucht die mailman Datenbank aufzurufen (die aber auf meinem System gar nicht existiert?). Wie kann ich denn diesen Fehler behebn?



> 2014-08-02T13:43:40.745253+02:00 keto postfix/smtpd[4062]: warning: hash:/etc/mailman/virtual-mailman is unavailable. open database /etc/mailman/virtual-mailman.db: No such file or directory
> 2014-08-02T13:43:40.745605+02:00 keto postfix/smtpd[4062]: warning: hash:/etc/mailman/virtual-mailman lookup error for


Ansonsten ist mir bis jetzt nichts ungewöhnliches aufgefallen


----------



## Till (4. Aug. 2014)

Also es muss %O (Buchstabe) und nicht %0 (Zahl) sein. Ich habe gerade mal in den sourcen nachgesehen und da steht es korrekt mit %O drin. %B kann die Traffic statistiken verfälschen da es die Dateigröße des Downloads und nicht die effektiv gesendeten bytes enthält. Wenn man jetzt größere Downloads hat die auch mal abgebrochen werden, dann kann das einen großen Unterschied machen. %O ist übrigens der default des apache im other_vhost access.log, sollte also meines Wissens nach keine Probleme bereiten.

Zum 2. Fehler:

touch /etc/mailman/virtual-mailman
postmap /etc/mailman/virtual-mailman


----------



## neurex (4. Aug. 2014)

Ach, einmal wenn man sich vertippt macht man dem Till damit unnötig Probleme.
Entschuldige, ich meinte natürlich ein %O. Also es funktioniert mit dem Buchstaben %O nicht.

Dafür ist das andere Problem behoben


----------



## Till (4. Aug. 2014)

Zitat von neurex:


> Ach, einmal wenn man sich vertippt macht man dem Till damit unnötig Probleme.
> Entschuldige, ich meinte natürlich ein %O. Also es funktioniert mit dem Buchstaben %O nicht.
> 
> Dafür ist das andere Problem behoben


Die Syntax ist laut apache Doku in Ordnung. Schau mal nach ob mod_logio bei Dir aktiviert ist:

mod_log_config - Apache HTTP Server Version 2.4


----------



## neurex (5. Aug. 2014)

Zitat von Till:


> Die Syntax ist laut apache Doku in Ordnung. Schau mal nach ob mod_logio bei Dir aktiviert ist:
> 
> mod_log_config - Apache HTTP Server Version 2.4


Jap, genau. mod_logio ist bei openSUSE Standardmässig nicht aktiv. Jetzt klappts wunderbar. Danke Till


----------



## Till (5. Aug. 2014)

Wie hast Du es aktiviert? "a2enmod logio" ? Dann kann ich das mal im opensuse perfect server einfügen.


----------



## neurex (6. Aug. 2014)

Zitat von Till:


> Wie hast Du es aktiviert? "a2enmod logio" ? Dann kann ich das mal im opensuse perfect server einfügen.


Exakt, ein einfaches "a2enmod logio" reicht aus


----------

